# Gnome Update mal wieder ein Disaster

## krallekit

Hallo Gemeinde,

nicht oft aktiv in diesem Forum muss ich mal wieder um Rat oder Referenzen fragen.

Ich nutze Gentoo nun schon einigen Jahren und bin von der Distro überzeugt.

Auch wenn es hin und wieder an einigen Ecken hackt, kann man damit gut arbeiten.

Ich nutze gentoo auf mehreren Rechnern, mein aktuelles Problemkind ist ein Macbookpro Baujahr 2010.

Auf der Kiste tätige ich im Normalfall world updates im Zeitraum von 1-3 Monaten. Warum ich so selten Updates tätige hat sich beim letzten update auf systemd/gnome-3.8 mal wieder bewiesen.

Ein reines Disaster.

1. Systemd

Ok systemd ist Neuland und hat seine Berechtigung. Man kommt damit zurecht und mittlerweile läuft es ganz gut.

Wenn auch die Netzwork Konfiguration (ich nutze wicd) nicht so ganz einleuchtend war, funktionieren nun nach ca. 1,5 Wochen (abendliches emergen, frickeln, maskieren, demaskieren, Recherche im Netz) die grundlegenden Funktionen eine Linux OS ... super oder.

2. Gnome-3.8 (gnome-light)

Ein Gnome Update erzeugt bei mir immer schlechte Laune um das mal ganz trivial auszudrücken. Bisher war es immer so, dass ein wesentlicher Gnome Versionssprung

eine endlose Konfigurationsepoche mit sich bringt. Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ich wurde auch diesmal damit belohnt. Nagut ... kennt man ja mittlerweile.

Ok gdm als Loginmanager konfiguriert, gnome Session gestartet, systemd settings vorgenommen etc.

GDM läuft. Was ich erstaunlich finde, ist dass ein Loginmanager nach seinem Start sage und schreibe ca. 10 Sekunden oder mehr für sein Erscheinen benötigt. Wenn das der Trend zukünftiger neu entwickelter Software sein soll, na Prost Mahlzeit.

Man muss sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Da werkelt ein i5 mit 4 Cores a 2,4 GHz und ich sitze vor der Kiste wie in der Steinzeit nur weil alles schicker, umfangreicher und Neu sein muss. Wers mag ok. Ich fühle mich sonst im embedded Bereich zu Hause, daher meine Ansichten zu dem Thema.

Aber gut GDM läuft ja schonmal ,wow. Also Session Gnome ausgewählt und eingeloggt. Warten ... 20 Sekunden oh Schwarzer Screen mit Mauszeiger .. .warten nix.

Reboot nochmal probiert das selbe.

Also mit

```

XSESSION=gnome startx

```

die gnome session gestartet. Geht also, auch wenn wieder einiges an Zeit bis zum Erscheinen vergeht.

Was ich erstaunlich finde, ist dass Gnome meine Synaptic events der TabButtons erkennt. Sonst ging nur ein hartes Klicken auf dem Pad, warum ich sonst eine externe Maus verwende.

Ok was nun ... 2 Abende probiert bis ich nach langem Recherchieren herausgefunden habe, eine emerge -e gdm sollte das Problem lösen.

Mhh nagut eine System update könnte es sein nach dem ganzen Rumgefrickel dachte ich also über Nacht durchgebaut.

Keine Besserung. Was macht man in seiner Verzweifelung? Ein emerge --sync um zu schauen, ob es doch neuere Fixes gibt .. wow nun ist da schon gnome-3.10.

Da habe ich wohl einen ungünstigen Zeitpunkt für ein Update erwischt.

Also noch mal ein world und system update durchgebaut.

3. Gnome-3.10  (gnome-light)

Nun im nächsten Release angekommen das selbe Szenario durchgespielt, ohne Erfolg.

Mittlerweile ist Tag 5 verstrichen. Nebenbei es handelt sich um ein Desktop System, das ich benötige. Beruflich habe ich mit der Softwareentwicklung von embedded Systemen zu tun, da würde so ein Zustand als Normal gelten, da meist spezifisch.

Also mal wieder mittlerweile sehr entnervt nach einer weiteren Lösung GDM/Gnome gesucht.

Dabei fand ich heraus dass gdm in Kombination mit gnome öfters zickt und man doch einfach einen neuen Loginmanager nutzen sollte.

Ich könnte mich in den Arsch beißen, dass ich darauf nicht schon selber früher gekommen bin, dann hätte ich mir ne Menge zeit gesparrt.

Nun gut der Login mit slim oder lightdm machen da keine Probleme. Ist mir zwar unverständlich wie man dann eine GDM/Gnome Kombi auf die Menschheit loslässt, aber das ist ein anders Thema.

4. wicd

Endlich angekommen, hatte ich noch 2 Abende mit der wifi Konfiguration zu tun. Das lag aber mehr an meiner Unwissenheit in Verbindung mit systemd und einem parallelen Kernelupdate. 3.10.25 hat nun auch den OpenSource Broadcoam Treiber im Bauch, was sehr schick ist. Daran gibt es erstmal nichts zu bemängeln.

5. Ernüchterung.

Nach dem ich dann am Tag 8 versuchte meinen neues System zu genießen kam wieder der Frust.

Neben grausamer Performance gibt es nun noch mindestens 3 Baustellen, die ich zu bewältigen habe.

Zuche nach Lösungen für:

1. Synaptic

Gnome erkennt wieder nicht meine Synaptic TapButton. Erstaunlicherweise geht ein DoppelFinger Scroll. Ein Tippen auf dem Pad wird garnicht erkannt.

Nur ein harter Klick ist weiterhin möglich. Ich blicke bei dem ganzen Synaptic Zeuchs langsam nicht mehr durch.

Xorg nutzt den synaptic Treiber, den ich auch über Xorg.conf konfiguriert habe. Es ging ja hin und wieder mal.

Dann gibts da noch synclient und syndaemon. Na was denn nun? Bringt gnome vielleicht auch noch eine eigene synaptic Verwaltung mit?

Das Gnome Menü Maus/Touchpad kann man sich sparen die dort änderbaren Einstellungen sind ja minimal.

2. System Shutdown

Ein SystemShutdown über das Gnome Menü funktioniert nicht. Ein Reboot jedoch schon. Wo es da wieder hängt, kann ich nur erahnen. Andere User berichten über ähnliche Probleme.

Liegt es am EFI Bios?

3. Gnome-Terminal

Mein tägliches Werkzeug. Funktioniert ganz gut mit einer Ausnahme. TabCompletion.

Ist es normal das eine Tab Completion ca. 3 Selunden ode mehr braucht?

Sind dass nun die Nachteile die ich für ein optisch ansprechenderes und angeblich besser handlebares Desktop Environment in Kauf nehmen soll?

Wenn ja, war es das für mich mit Gnome und ich sehe mich nach einer leichtgewichtigen Alternative um.

So nach all dem Frust, denn ich hier nun losgeworden bin, muss ich auch mal die Arbeit der Gentoo Macher loben. Das ganze Projekt zu maintainen ist schon ein ganzes Stück Arbeit.

Aber bin ich denn der einzige, der immer wieder mit solchen frustrierenden Updates zu tun hat?

Da ich selten aufgebe nun der eigentliche Grund, warum ich hier schreibe. Denn es gibt ja noch wenigstens die obigen Punkte 1-3 zu klären für die ich Lösungsvorschläge bräuchte.

Aktuell bin ich nicht auf dem System unterwegs, kann also keine Info posten. Würde aber entsprechend notwendige nachreichen wenn nötig.

Ansonsten wäre der richtige Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl für mich ausreichend.

Gruss krallekit

----------

## bell

Mein letztes Gnome war so um die 2.30. Da ging es schon eine Weile  Berg ab mit Gnome. Anstatt von Neuerungen mit Mehrwert wurde nur Funktionalität ausgebaut und neue Bugs eingebaut. Anscheinend hat sich der Trend nicht geändert. Aber ich habe wie gesagt nicht ein mal bis zu Gnome-3.0 durchgehalten.

Seit dem bin ich mit XFCE unterwegs. Es gibt nicht so oft updates, diese sind jedoch stabil. Kein systemd-Zwang oder ähnliches. Sehr modular aufgebaut und in der Basis-Installation wird Dir nicht mal der xfce4-terminal auferzwungen.

xfce erinnert mich an das was Gnome früher mal war bevor der Kurs geändert wurde. (Bei Gnome war ich seit 1.4. dabei. Damals war es echte Qualitäts-Software).

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

also als Wichtig würde ich folgendes erachten:

Probiere mal einen neuen User zu verwenden, erstmals um dann zu sehen ob es dort rund läuft. Gnome benötigt manchmal lange um alte Konfigurationen zu Parsen oder zu übernehmen. Eventuell auch bei Mails und der gleichen.

Schau unbedingt das du deine 3D Treiber installiert hast, und wie ich hörte dein Nutzer auch in der Video-Gruppe ist damit die Hardwarebeschleunigung auch funktioniert.

Dann beim Booten unbedingt in die Fehlerlogs schauen also nach dem Start des Nutzers: ~/.xsession-errors Eventuell musst du Modifikationen der Xorg.conf Datei machen damit z.B. der Synaptics Treiber geladen wird den du auch haben möchtest. Per default sollte das halt mittlerweile alles automatisch funktionieren. Aber wir wissen ja das das von System zu System sehr unterschiedlich sein kann bezüglich der Komponenten.

Bezüglich des Shutdowns, funktioniert ein # init 0?

Schau auch immer wieder mal über den Tellerand in die Archlinux-Wikis. Dort finden sich häufig umfangreichere Informationen.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber bin ich denn der einzige, der immer wieder mit solchen frustrierenden Updates zu tun hat?

 

Also ich war auch frustriert, aber ich habe wenigstens Stück für Stück umgestellt und eben weil ich den Rechner noch brauche immer ein Fluxbox oder KDE4 zusätzlich installiert. Das ist aber ganz normal denke ich, wenn man von Windows XP auf Windows 8 wechselt muss man sich auch erst neu eingewöhnen findet andere Probleme etc. Ein stetiger Wandel mit immer neuen Herausforderungen. Ich sehe das mittlerweile pragmatisch, ohne solche große Schritten würde die Entwicklung auch nicht voran schreiten. Alles in allem gefällt mir mein Gnome 3.10 sehr gut. Anfängliche Probleme hatte ich auch, aber diese Stück für Stück behoben und jetzt läuft das System wieder gewohnt stabil und schnell. Nach 15 Sekunden bei einem Kaltstart habe ich schon den Loginmanager vor der Nase, aus dem Tiefschlaf sind es weniger als 10.

----------

## krallekit

@bell

Ja über einen Wechsel habe ich schon nachgedacht. Mal schauen ob ich das parallel anstrebe.

@ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Probiere mal einen neuen User zu verwenden, erstmals um dann zu sehen ob es dort rund läuft. Gnome benötigt manchmal lange um alte Konfigurationen zu Parsen oder zu übernehmen. Eventuell auch bei Mails und der gleichen.
> 
> 

 

Das hatte ich schon als erstes gemacht. Sorry hatte ich oben nicht erwähnt. Ohne Erfolg.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Schau unbedingt das du deine 3D Treiber installiert hast, und wie ich hörte dein Nutzer auch in der Video-Gruppe ist damit die Hardwarebeschleunigung auch funktioniert.
> 
> 

 

Auch das ist schon lange vor GNOME 3 erledigt worden.Ich gehöre Gruppe video an und nutze die aktuellen nvidiaTreiber. opengl ist switched to nvidia.

Bisher habe ich immer noch das lästige Problem des hackeligen Terminals bzgl. TabCompletions.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann beim Booten unbedingt in die Fehlerlogs schauen also nach dem Start des Nutzers: ~/.xsession-errors Eventuell musst du Modifikationen der Xorg.conf Datei machen damit z.B. der Synaptics Treiber geladen wird den du auch haben möchtest. Per default sollte das halt mittlerweile alles automatisch funktionieren. Aber wir wissen ja das das von System zu System sehr unterschiedlich sein kann bezüglich der Komponenten.
> 
> 

 

Das hast du evtl. missverstanden. Das Touchpad funktioniert schon nur nicht korrekt. Also Klicks werden akzeptiert, genauso wie das 2 Fingerscrollen. Nicht erkannt werden einfache Klicks per Antippen des Touchpads.

Bei Synaptic auch TapButtons genannt. Hier habe ich aber mittlerweile was zum laufen bekommen. Ich habe die Einträge der Synaptics Section meiner xorg.conf  (die übrigens nicht automatisch generiert wurde) angepasst und im Gnome Menü Maus/Touchpad Tippen bei Click aktiviert und siehe da es geht nun, wenn auch noch nicht so fluffig. 1 Punkt gelöst.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bezüglich des Shutdowns, funktioniert ein # init 0? 
> 
> 

 

Ja klaro dann fährt die Kiste runter. Mittlerweile geht auch ein Reboot nicht mehr über das Gnome Menü. Also hier stehe ich echt auf dem Schlauch.

Gruss krallekit

----------

## Fijoldar

zum Thema Shutdown:

Infwiefern funktioniert das denn nicht mehr? Dauert es einfach nur sehr lange (einfach mal über eine Minute warten) oder passiert gar nichts? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das auch ein Bug in Systemd sein könnte (da ist momentan so einiges offen). Ich habe das bei einem meiner Rechner, da dauert das Herunterfahren etwas über 90 Sekunden. Daher meine Frage. Funktioniert ein manuelles

```
systemctl poweroff
```

?

----------

## krallekit

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> zum Thema Shutdown:
> 
> Infwiefern funktioniert das denn nicht mehr? Dauert es einfach nur sehr lange (einfach mal über eine Minute warten) oder passiert gar nichts? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das auch ein Bug in Systemd sein könnte (da ist momentan so einiges offen). Ich habe das bei einem meiner Rechner, da dauert das Herunterfahren etwas über 90 Sekunden. Daher meine Frage. Funktioniert ein manuelles
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi Fijoldar,

also ich hatte es gestern Abend nochmal getestet. Ich habe mit dem Meßeisen nicht daneben gesessen, aber mehr als 90 Sekunden waren es sicherlich.

Irgendwann habe ich die Kiste dann übers terminal gekilled.

systemctl poweroff habe ich noch nicht getestet. Die Shutdown Problematik hatte bisher  low priority. Das wäre dann wohl heute an der Reihe.

Gruss krallekit

----------

## krallekit

Also ich habe das Herunterfahren nochmal mit systemctl getestet. Wie erwartet funktioniert ein

```

systemctl powerwoff

```

Mittlerweile habe ich mal angefangen mit anderen Desktop Environments herumzuspielen.

XFDE ist im Vergleich zu Gnome3 im Ultraschallbereich. Allerdings ist der Look natürlich nicht so elegant. Klaro das wäre dann der Kompromiss.

Aktuell teste ich xfce.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist. Ein Reboot oder Shutdown funktioniert auch nicht über das Menü von xfde. Es scheint hier also ein grundsätzliches Problem zu sein.

Was wird denn durch das Desktop environment getriggert? Wird im Falle von Gnome systemctl poweroff direkt aufgerufen oder läuft das erstmal durch 20 Layer um dann doch nur einen syscall auszulösen?

Gruss krallekit

----------

## Fijoldar

Na zumindest funktioniert das schonmal  :Wink: .

Das Gnome Shutdown Menü ruft nicht direkt den systemctl Befehl auf. Das geht wohl über die Gnome-Session und DBus. Ist denn beides mit dem "systemd" USE Flag kompiliert worden? Also die Pakete

```
gnome-base/gnome-session
```

 und 

```
sys-apps/dbus
```

?

Findet sich vielleicht etwas in der dmesg Ausgabe oder der journalctl -r, wenn du versucht über die Schaltfläche herunterzufahren?

Kurze Ergänzung: Das ganze erfolgt wohl über diesen Befehl

```
$ gnome-session-quit -h

Usage:

  gnome-session-quit [OPTION...] 

Help Options:

  -h, --help       Show help options

Application Options:

  --logout         Log out

  --power-off      Power off

  --reboot         Reboot

  --force          Ignoring any existing inhibitors

  --no-prompt      Don't prompt for user confirmation

```

----------

